# Hostapd mit Atheros

## moe

Hi,

ich bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet, also nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, wenn irgendwas im Folgenden komisch klingt..

Welche Versionen von hostapd und madwifi-ng funktionieren als Software-Accesspoint? Ath5k im Kernel scheint es ja gar nicht zu können, also bleibt ja nur madwifi-ng. Da bin ich inzwischen bei den ~maskierten Versionen, aber auch die funktionieren mal ein paar Tage, und dann wieder gar nicht. Der Fehler äußert sich in einem Totalhänger beim Starten von hostapd, oder halt irgendwann im laufenden Betrieb. Im Log oder auf Konsole 12 ist auch nichts.

Alternativ hab ich auch noch einen rt73usb, aber da ist die hostap-Funktion nur in irgendwelchen git-Versionen zu finden, der Traffic geht bis max 800kbits, und es saugt meinem N810 binnen weniger Stunden den Akku leer, vermutlich weil Stromsparfunktionen nicht unterstützt werden.

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit mit Linux einen funktionierenden Accesspoint zu betreiben? Mit FreeBSD ist das doch auch kein Problem?! Nein ich kann nicht auf FreeBSD wechseln, weil ich den Rechner noch für andere Sachen brauche, nein ich will keinen Hardware-Accesspoint, weil ich Hardware im Rechner habe die es auch kann.

Gibts hier jemanden der einen Accesspoint mit ner Atheros-Karte und Gentoo erfolgreich betreibt?

Gruß Moe

----------

## moe

Gestern hab ichs mit dem ath5k aus wireless-compat probiert, das funktioniert sogar, aber leider werden Stromsparmechanismen nicht unterstützt, so daß mobile Geräte (wie mein Nokia N810) binnen wenigen Stunden beim Idlen den Akku komplett leersaugen.

Mal gucken ob der rt73usb die Stromspardings inzwischen implementiert hat. Aber insgesamt frag ich mich warum soviele Hersteller auf Linux in ihren Boxen setzen, hätte der Rechner nicht noch andere Zwecke wär da schon lange FreeBSD druff.

----------

